# Bought a mint motor guide t62v 62lb thrust trolling motor.



## Dormsauce (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello guys just like the title says i bought a Motor guide t62v 62lb thrust trolling motor from a guy off craigslist for 100. Barely used and in great shape! My question is this.. Its a 24v trolling motor so ill need to run two 12v batteries in a series(?) but how do i go about connecting the trolling motor to the batteries. The trolling motor came with a 3 prong type connector. Spare me i know nothing about wiring or batteries lol. 

Heres pics of the connector on the end of the trolling motor cord.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## typed by ben (Jun 3, 2013)

you either need the female version of that connector, or you can cut it off and put on some stakon rings or post terminals and attach the leads directly to the battery. 

i think for the price id put on stakons or post terminals which will be $5 maybe

whereas the receptacle or female side of that plug will run you $15-20

to run the motor, yes you need to connect two batteries in series. connect the positive pole of battery 1 to the negative pole of battery 2 with a jumper similar gauge to your trolling motor lead. then connect the positive trolling motor lead to the positive pole of battery 2, and the negative trolling motor lead to the negative pole of battery 1.


----------



## Dormsauce (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you very much! Now ive been reading that group 27 or higher batteries is what works best. Being that i already have a group 24 deep cycle 12v could i get another group 24 deep cycle 12v battery and get away with it and if so what can i expect for average run time? Its amp draw is 0-33 and it would be used when trolling banks, positioning of boat or traveling short distances. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## typed by ben (Jun 3, 2013)

yes you should run 2 24s. 

your run time depends on the amp hour rating of your battery. if we say that your average group 24 deep cycle battery is 80 amp hours, then you could run your motor for about 2 1/2 hours


----------



## Dormsauce (Jun 3, 2013)

Cool thank you very much! Last question. About how many hours could i expect from 2 group 27 batteries?


----------



## typed by ben (Jun 3, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317215#p317215 said:


> Dormsauce » 33 minutes ago[/url]"]Cool thank you very much! Last question. About how many hours could i expect from 2 group 27 batteries?


welcome

again the size of the battery case (group number) is not always a function of its amp hour rating... but they are somewhat related as 27 cases have larger lead plates

so until you know your batteries' amp hour ratings, we wont know your exact run time


----------



## fish devil (Jun 3, 2013)

:twisted: Don't waste your time with a 24 series battery. Stick with 27 or better yet 31 series.


----------



## 2sac (Jun 4, 2013)

When he says run time is 2 1/2 hours, he means on full speed. If you are running less than full speed you increase run time. I would also recommend installing 2 new batteries rather than 1 new and using the existing one. You run the risk of shortening the new batteries life because they may be discharging at different rates.


----------



## typed by ben (Jun 4, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317321#p317321 said:


> 2sac » Today, 10:52[/url]"]When he says run time is 2 1/2 hours, he means on full speed. If you are running less than full speed you increase run time. I would also recommend installing 2 new batteries rather than 1 new and using the existing one. You run the risk of shortening the new batteries life because they may be discharging at different rates.


is that true? i thought the older non digital trolling motors drew the same no matter what the prop speed where the digitals draw less than the old variable speed motors at lower speeds and the same at higher speeds. im really not too sharp on the difference but ive heard it put a few different ways.


----------



## 2sac (Jun 4, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317350#p317350 said:


> typed by ben » 58 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317321#p317321 said:
> ...


https://www.trollingmotors.net/trolling-motor-run-time


----------



## Dormsauce (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks again you guys have been great and helped me with my exact question! Love the amazing help from you great people.


----------

